# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  Axis Labs???

## JAY_WD

Hi All,

See pics below.

 

The labels look like Axio Labs except no batch numbers, expiry date, etc. and some of you may know about what happened with Axio Labs....well these are so similar its scary. Same names, Eg. Trenaplex, Sustaplex, Decaplex, etc. but no expiry or batch numbers on these ones... the labname on the vials is Axis Labs (not to be confused with the supplement company). Does anyone know anything or heard anything about these?

----------


## auswest

> Hi All,
> 
> See pics below.
> 
>  
> 
> The labels look like Axio Labs except no batch numbers, expiry date, etc. and some of you may know about what happened with Axio Labs....well these are so similar its scary. Same names, Eg. Trenaplex, Sustaplex, Decaplex, etc. but no expiry or batch numbers on these ones... the labname on the vials is Axis Labs (not to be confused with the supplement company). Does anyone know anything or heard anything about these?


that stuff is legit, its what i get in australia, you have a fair ammount there  :Smilie:

----------


## auswest

I notice this thread is about 6 weeks old now, how did you go with it?

----------


## Bevsta123

stuffs g2g, mates have used a fair bit, their clen is shit though

roomer has it the stuffs all from middle east, and the test is supposed to be Pharm from Hungary, everything just repackaged and distributed in aus i may be wrong.

----------

